# Steve Dinan's personal S3 M5 for sale!



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

http://www.craigslist.org/sby/car/125156792.html

Photo by Bimmerfest.com's own Kris Linquist!

:thumbup:


----------



## L Seca (Apr 22, 2005)

Jon said:


> http://www.craigslist.org/sby/car/125156792.html


So is his M3 S3-R!
http://www.craigslist.org/sby/car/125154789.html


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

What are interest rates on a second mortgage right now?


----------



## SpeedFreak! (May 1, 2005)

Awesome car!!! :thumbup: However... if you knew Steve and had ridden with him... like I have... you might think twice about buying his "personal" car.  I wonder what kind of warranty he's going to provide, being the owner and all. :dunno:


----------



## kc5 (Aug 9, 2004)

I'm sure his cars are only driven like an old lady going to church on Sundays. :angel:


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

kc5 said:


> I'm sure his cars are only driven like an old lady going to church on Sundays. :angel:


Yeah, and that little old lady is named Danica


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

Both are overpriced. Mods do not fetch the much on the secondary market.

Plus, the new M5 is out, and the new M6/M3 will be here shortly.

If someone needs Dinan's personal car,so be it.


----------



## TJS///M3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Good Grief! $90k for a car with 33,000 hard miles on it? Wow. I think if I had that kind of cash, I would be putting it down on a new M5 or M6.

Yes, the car is no doubt unbelievable, but so is that price.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

chuck92103 said:


> Both are overpriced. Mods do not fetch the much on the secondary market.
> 
> Plus, the new M5 is out, and the new M6/M3 will be here shortly.
> 
> If someone needs Dinan's personal car,so be it.


Wait, did you say 'overpriced' and 'Dinan' in the same sentence?


----------



## jrp (Nov 11, 2004)

hockeynut said:


> Yeah, and that little old lady is named Danica


I'll take both cars for $200K...if Danica came with them.


----------



## wwb4 (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd rather have a brand new M5 myself.....but that's just me.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

Dawg90 said:


> Wait, did you say 'overpriced' and 'Dinan' in the same sentence?


:rofl:


----------

